# Steering wheel controls and horn don't work PLEASE HELP !!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would definitely take this to your dealership. Since it's an easily repeatable pair of problems the dealership can probably find and fix it quickly. As for speculation to the source of your problem, I'd guess there is a loose connection in the steering wheel somewhere.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

If the airbag light is on its most likely the clock spring


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JAY612 said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, I'm having some issues with my steering wheel audio control they don't work at all and also my horn doesn't work neither, the alarm honks but the when I press the horn it doesn't make a sound. All the steering control don't work, I own the Cruze 1LT
> 
> PLEASE HELP ! thanks much




JAY612,
I would also recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. They will be in the best position to get this issue addressed for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mcgin014 said:


> If the airbag light is on its most likely the clock spring



I second this.

Did you recently do any work to the rack and pinion? Steering wheel?

Clock spring would do everything you describe.


----------

